# Fernco in the beam



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

A tunnel job we're doing because of a major belly on a 3" wye below a house. When we got underneath we found a 2" 90° connected to a fernco coupling in a beam. The belly on the 3" was caused by another beam being poured around it and pushing down. Now I have to figure out how to raise the 3" going through a beam when it's against code to run them thru a
beam to begin with. Gotta love new construction plumbers keeping us repair guys in the black with plenty of work.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You have some more tunneling to do and dragging a coring machine down in there . Then putting a steel sleeve through the beam. Lots of fun.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

justme said:


> You have some more tunneling to do and dragging a coring machine down in there . Then putting a steel sleeve through the beam. Lots of fun.


That's what I was thinking. Definitely going to affect price. And our subs do all this work. I supervise it being I am the one who sold it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like we're doing a re-route. Its too risky to mess with the beams on a post tension slab. About double the cost but better than the risk of breaking the slab.


----------

